# Coastal Business Supplies Forms Professional Solutions Department



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Coastal Business Supplies is pleased to announce the formation of its Professional Solutions Department. It is dedicated to assisting decorators wanting to get started in or upgrade their capabilities in wide-format dye sublimation and eco-solvent printing. The group serves as a resource for information concerning the process, equipment and applications. 

The department was created in response to the continuing growth the company has seen in the use of 44-inch and 64-inch printers in both the signage and apparel industries. An increasing number of shops are going to wide format to print larger/allover images and to increase production throughput by multiple image printing. 

Staff includes four specialists with a combined total of more than 60 years’ printing and customer service experience, including work in digital and wide-format applications. 

Department members include Rich Foltz, sales account manager; Matt Kastner, technical service manager; Darci Jeffrey-Andersen, sales account manager; and Simona Koleva, wide-format customer service specialist. 

They can be contacted by calling (800) 562-7760, Monday-Friday, 8 a.m.-7 p.m. central time, or by emailing www.CoastalBusiness.com. Educational videos also are available on the YouTube - Coastal Business Supply Playlist – Professional Solutions.

For more information, contact Coastal Business Supplies Inc. at (800) 562-7760; email [email protected]; or visit the website at www.coastalbusiness.com.

File name: Coastal Pro Solutions Team inside.jpg
From left, Simona Koleva, Rich Foltz, Matt Kastner and Darci Jeffrey-Andersen

File name: Coastal Pro Solutions Staff.jpg
From left, Darci Jeffrey-Andersen, Simona Koleva, Rich Foltz and Matt Kastner


----------

